# Convert ABA to CSV Files?



## dawgfan (Jul 22, 2003)

Have Palm address book data in .ABA format. Palm is dead, so no alternative output options available. Can .ABA files be converted to CSV files, which Outlook can import? Google search does not turn up any SW. Ideas really appreciated.

PS - Have copy of Palm directory containing business and personal addressbook data I wish to recover.


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

This might be what you're looking for.
http://www.schaik.com/download/palmaba.html


----------

